# اهم مراجع الهندسة الميكانيكية



## enmfg (13 يونيو 2008)

*اهم مراجع الهندسة الميكانيكية



Mechanical Engineering Books *​


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن أشرف (14 يونيو 2008)

انا طالب قي هندسة الميكانيكا المستوى الثالث 
واجهتني مشكلة في التخصص
سؤالي هو الافضل هندسة الانتاج ام هندسة البور
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## enmfg (14 يونيو 2008)

هندسة الانتاج فى رايى


----------



## enmfg (18 يونيو 2008)

اين الردود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2008)

الأخ الفاضل enmfg 

تحية طيبة .

شكر وتقدير على عطائك الرائع والزاخر .

مجموعة وموسوعة مفيدة للغاية يحتاجها كل مهندس .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وبارك بك .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .

هناك بعض الروابط لاتعمل ارجوا المرور بها والتأكد منها .


البغدادي


----------



## نبيه الدياب (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ enmfg
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## م.ضحى (19 يونيو 2008)

في رأيي ماترى نفسك ستبدع فيه هو الافضل


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## enmfg (20 يونيو 2008)

فمجرد الضغط على اسم الكتاب سيعطيك صفحة بها ملخص لموضوعه و عدد ثلاث روابط للتحميل ما عليك سوى الضغط على اى منهم


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

*thank you very much sir...........................*


----------



## enmfg (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الردود


----------



## enmfg (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررين على الردود


----------



## tariqsamer (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اراس الكردي (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم كثيرا ما تدرج الروابط التي تقود الى هذا الموقع الذي لم استطع حتى الان تحميل اي شيئ منه
وانا زرت هذه الصفحة لكن لم تظهر اية روابط للتحميل ............؟؟؟؟؟
فما هو الحل


----------



## احمد هشام طه (9 يوليو 2008)

ياشباب حد عارف موقع لمراجع الميكانيكا free


----------



## enmfg (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الردود


----------



## tariqsamer (10 يوليو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## enmfg (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررين على الردود


----------



## حمدان زيارة (18 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## محمد صفا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يا هندسه


----------



## نيازي محمد يوسيف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عيك ايها الاخ العزيز ابو عبدالرحمن اشرف 
انا في اعتقادي كلا التخصصين له اهميته... 
الاختلاف بينهما انو البور يتمثل في الصيانه بشكل اساسي 
اما الانتاج يتمثل في التصنيع والديظاين بشك اساسي


----------



## ahmed rafat (12 أغسطس 2009)

very gooooooooooooooood


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (13 أغسطس 2009)

أخى الفاضل نريد من على نفس الرابط كتب خاصة فى موضوع نظرية الآلات وايضا تصميم الألات وتكون لها روابط فعالة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## _mhefny (15 أغسطس 2009)

يا باش مهندسين انتوا بتشتغلوا نفسكم ولا انا غلطان كل ما ادوس علي اللينك اللي الباش مهندس حطه يطلعلي اعلان بتاع بنات وتعارف اباحي وفي كلام شكله الماني فيا ريت حد يجرب ويقولي انا غلطان ولا اعمل ايه وياريت يبعتلي علي الايميل [email protected]وشكرا وارجوا انكم تستحملوا تعلقي لاني مش عارف احمل الكتب 
ده لو في كتب اصلا


----------



## مدحت وليم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

كلة ذفت


----------



## iman abubaker (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ببحث عن مراجع تتعلق بتجميع الطاقة الشمسية
ممكن لو سمحتو تفيدونى فى اقرب وقت


----------

